# Holy Sulfer...Soil test results- Need Advise



## Reach5048 (Mar 29, 2020)

Established my Bermuda grass this year in Midland, TX. Had a chlorosis problem so I went ahead and did a soil test. As suspected my iron was really low. We are on well water and in my neighborhood all the houses have to be on whole house R/O systems because the quality of the water. Unfortunately my yard doesn't get R/O water. Can y'all give me any advise based on my soil test? I'm about to throw down a butt load of Iron-ite.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm still learning about iron, but I think you should find out if applying granular iron to soil with such a high pH will do anything at all. You might get better response from a foliar application of liquid iron.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree that foliar iron will be a much better choice than granular for a high pH soil.

With such strange results on a DIY test, maybe you might want to get a soil test from a lab, like an agricultural college or commercial lab. I don't think I'd trust anything on this one.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

You need some K!!! Get some Sulfate of Potash ASAP! I'd fix NPK issues first, then formulate a plan to address your other issues. (after a deep dive into information on soil amendments on this forum)


----------



## jonlaxx (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd get a test elsewhere, i used the same test and had off the wall results. Used my state college lab and everything was normal or low.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Your test results don't seem to jive or you have a soil condition that I am really under equipped to help with


----------

